# 7o0o PoStS fOr KaRiNe_Fr !



## bloomiegirl

FéLiCiTaTiOns, KaRiNe_Fr ! 7o0o FiLs, C'eSt BeAuCoUp !  

I always enjoy crossing paths with you on the Forum. 

A la prochaine!


----------



## itka

Oyez Braves Gens de la Campagne et de la Ville
 Karinette aujourd'hui a atteint ses sept mille
 Et comme à des oeuvres perverses j'étais occupée,
 De, comme il se doit, célébrer son postiv' j'ai négligé...

 Pourras-tu jamais me pardonner, Karineuh,
 Si, au lieu d'une magnifique image commémorative,
 Reconnaissante, émerveillée et admirative,
 Je me vois ce soir contrainte d'en poster deux ?

Bon Postiv', Karinette !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

............... avant de te féliciter pour ces 7000, Karine, la fille  qui décoiffe le forum mais aussi qui......... et avec tellement de cariño  (En espagnol car tu nous oublies ).

Un beso
Loin de vouloir copier Itka... j'insiste


----------



## Jocaste

Alors ça se passe comme ça ? Je m'absente à peine quelques jours (ok quelques semaines lol) et tu as eu le temps d'envahir d'un millier de posts de plus le forum ???
Mais t'es une vraie psychopathe !! AH AH AH AH AH

M'en vais de ce pas fêter ce 7ème postiversaire avec ceci et ceça. Oui, il faut sortir les grands moyens pour cette fois-ci 
Tu as dû battre tous les records de vitesse ma chère eumie 

Sur ceu, jeu t'en gardeu un peu deu côteu histoireu queu tu en preufiteu eussi queund meume ^^

Bisettes Karineuh !
Mouack !


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Félicitations....

Ma foi, eh, sept milles messages, ça en fait de la route!...

Bon, en vous (et nous) souhaitant encore tout plein de messages sur ce forum...

Tout de bon


----------



## Missrapunzel

Salut Karine!! 
ça alors, tu pulvérises les posts!! 
 C'est toujours un plaisir de te croiser avec ta bonne humeur et ton talent!!! 
Félicitations et au plaisir!


----------



## GEmatt

What??  But it was only the other day that it was 6000!
Time to adjust my WRistwatch to forum time . . . 

Thanks as always, Karine : nice score!
GEmatt


----------



## tie-break

Félicitations Karine 

Ton escalade du Mont Everest  touche à sa fin... 

Voici une photo que je t'ai prise à *7000* mètres d'altitude  

Regardez ici Karine en train de se reposer, le dos tourné vers le sommet qui se rapproche jour après jour 

Une preuve presque irréfutable de ton escalade, ne serait-ce que pour les traits un peu trop asiatiques de la fille, et le manque de bouteille d'oxygène à 7000 mètres d'altitude. 

Mais pour çela, peut-être que tu t'es bien entraînée  (...du genre escalade en apnée )


----------



## Nanon

Alors là, pour récupérer d'une telle ascension, il te faut au moins ça et ça et ça... Sinon, ce que t'a envoyé Jocaste, c'est moins calorique !...
Comment, les autres, vous ne connaissez pas encore ça et ça et ça ?! Dommage, vous ne savez pas ce que vous perdez...


----------



## Gévy

7000 posts et rieurs avec ça !  Dévergondée, va !  Et la voilà qui, de fil en fil,  nous brode ses réponses : un point de savoir, un point de rire, un point de charme... 

Une merveille ma Karinette. On sent bien qu'elle passe ses samedis soirs au bal-amusette !

Un gros bisou, ma jolie !

Gévy


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Karine!  *You Rock!*


----------



## geve

Un cas, 7 1K! Et quel K, c'est quelqu'un !
Tous ces posts, et combien de péèmes poèmes ?
Tous ces posts, et combien d'indécents de dessins ?
Tous ces posts, et combien de complots complices ?
Tous ces posts, et combien de risettes bisettes ?

Elle n'est pas née, la machine capable de tenir le compte de tes prouesses... Faudrait inventer la KaRiNe's interestingness !

PS: Tout alexandrin, toute acrostiche simple ou double, toute contrepèterie présents dans ce message seraient totalement fortuits et non imputables à son auteur. 
PPS: Fais gaffe, tu approches des deux ans !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Non, ne vous inquiétez pas je ne suis pas une flèche : je suis aussi sujette aux fautes de relecture rapide, et je suis également sujette aux postiversaires rapprochés ! Des petits malins avaient eu la bonne idée de me souhaiter mes sataniques 6666 (ainsi que ceux de Gève) y'a peu de temps. Spoursa ! 

Mais je laisse à chacun le droit de faire des rimes et de me souhaiter des bonnes choses quand il le veut, hein ! Paraît que la liberté ne peut être que toute la liberté ; un morceau de liberté n'est pas la liberté. 

Y'en a qui l'ont bien compris ici : pour moi, il s'agit avant tout de partager des connaissances en s'amusant. Oh, je joue ! Moi ! 

J'en apprends tous les jours en French (en French กบ ?), en English, un chouïa en Espagnol (je lis solo !) et un ch'tit peu en italien aussi (si si !) grâce à vous tous : le problème, c'est que je retiens pas tout !   Pourtant je l'anprendrai mout volentiers... Si j'pouvais ! 

Et si I take the liberty to correct your mistakes (en PM !), feel free to correct mine, aussi, hein ! 

Je crois que ma WRistwatch est souvent à l'heure de la rigolade, c'est vrai, j'avoue. Mais je crois aussi que je suis bien entourée avec certaines ici (elles se reconnaîtront !). ^^ 

C'est marrant Glouglou en italien : Guarda l'immagine nelle sue dimensioni reali ! (ben voui, y'en a qui n'ont pas de signature à part leur prénom... j'te jure, c'est facile à gérer, les exceptions ! ^^)

Donc, j'ai bien regardé, de tous mes yeux même ! 

Alors j'ai eu le coup de foudre pour cet endroit, et l'électrochoc ne peut rien contre le coup de foudre. J'ai eu des coups de blues aussi (aaah, février 2007... !).

Mais comme the vocation of every person is to serve others, je suis revenue....

... she said, with a gallic shrug. ^^

Bisettes et merci  à (dans l'ordre inverse d'apparition à l'écran dans cette page) :

*Gève
Fenixpollo
Gévy
Nanon
Stefano
GEmatt
Missrapunzel
Cilquiestsuens
Jocaste
Martine
Itka
bloomiegirl*

ouf ! ^^


----------



## GamblingCamel

Wonderful post, Karine. Thank you for everything !

AND I understood every last word that you wrote in French.
Uh oh ... I might even develop a French sense of humor, eventually.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

GamblingCamel said:


> [...]
> Uh oh ... I might even develop a French sense of humor, eventually.


C'est un effet collatéral GC ! 
Thanks for your kind words here (and there too). 
 (tu le fais exprès de pas avoir de signature ce soir toi aussi ou quoi ? ^^)


----------



## geve

GamblingCamel said:


> Wonderful post, Karine.


Which one of the 7000?  
(désolée, pas pu m'empêcher...)


----------



## Jocaste

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'en apprends tous les jours en French (en French กบ ?)


Va falloir te mettre au Thaï ma Karine eheh
 กบ = frog eheh

Donc ça te concerne aussi 
Bisettes ^^


----------



## Nicomon

Soir ou matin, du dimanche au samedi
Karine s'installe au clavier de son ordi
Parfois même, et j'en suis témoin
Jusqu'aux petites heures du matin 
Et ses posts se multiplient
Ma foi, à une vitesse inouïe
Je ne sais pas trop à quelles vitamines elle carbure
Mais ce que je sais, c'est qu'on veut que ça dure !

Avant les 7000 posts de Karine, il y a eu toutes sortes de sept célèbres 
Karine, ma copine, j'espère que ce petit montage te plaira. 

Bisous et ...


PS: prière d'excuser les rimes bancales. Il est tard...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Which one of the 7000?
> (désolée, pas pu m'empêcher...)


Ah c'est malin ! 



Jocaste said:


> Va falloir te mettre au Thaï ma Karine eheh
> กบ = frog eheh [...]


Ah mais je le savais déjà (c'est qui qui radote ? )



Nicomon said:


> [...] PS: prière d'excuser les rimes bancales. Il est tard...


Ah bah non : montage, rimes et hug sont mémorables !


----------



## Paquita

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Des petits malins avaient eu la bonne idée de me souhaiter mes sataniques 6666 ouf ! ^^


 

Je me disais bien aussi que tu n'avais pas pu aller aussi vite qu'on le dit...  surtout que je ne te vois plus jamais  sur *mon* forum, tu sais qu'il existe ? Allez, un beau geste, reviens, Karine, tu nous manques, te echamos de menos, we miss you. Désolée, en thai, je ne sais pas.

Et *** quand même.

Et aussi ***


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Paquit& said:


> [...] surtout que je ne te vois plus jamais  sur *mon* forum, tu sais qu'il existe ? [...]


Mais si, je sais qu'il existe, j'y suis, je le lis de temps en temps, je te dis ! Mais vous êtes toutes (*mon* forum ? T'es bien possessive tout à coup, tu partages plus avec tes copines ? ) bien trop fortes pour que j'aie l'occasion d'y ouvrir la bouche !  (voui, voilà, t'as tout compris :  ça va être vot' fot' ! )


----------



## Ploupinet

Avare de respect des langues...
Enervée par les fautes...
Envieuse de personne...
Elle frise la luxure du poignet (désolé ) à ce rythme effréné...
Gourmande mais adorant son micro-onde...
Orgueilleuse pas pour un sou...
Paresseuse (comme toute Marseillaise digne de ce nom ! )...

Elle est KaPiTaLe notre mareuseillaiseuh !!! 
Et tout ça mille fois bien sûr !
Bisettes


----------



## hunternet

Wahou, c'est même plus un train de retard que j'ai ! Félicitations Karine, on reveut des posts et des dessins ! 

bravo !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*   Auto-Congratulations   

*__kArInE_fR (méfiez-vous des imitations, exigez l'originale) 
Do not pretend to be someone you are not  
_​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Ploup'*, pour le poignet, t'inquiète. J'ai un secret pour l'entraîner : je t'en reparle dans à peu près... 2 jours.  

* Hunternet*, pour les posts, no problemo, mais pour les dessins, je crois bien qu'il faut que je m'achète une palette graphique. 

* Punky*-moi, euh... je suis morte de rire en pensant à ce pauvre Piotr !


----------



## Perhonorificus

███████████████████▓▒▒▒████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████▒░░░░░███████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████░░░░░░▓██████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████▒░░░▓███████████████████████████████████████
█████████████████████▒░▒███████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░▓██████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░░██████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████▒░░░█████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████░░░░████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████▒░░░▒███████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████▓░░░░░░▒████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████▒░░▒▒░░░░░░░░░▒▓█████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████████████████████
███████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒█████████████████████
██████████████████░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░████████████████████
████████████████▓░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░███████████████████
████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒██████████████████
███████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░█████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░████████████████
███████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓███████████████
███████████████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████████████
████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██████████████
█████████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒░░░██████████████
█████████████████░░░▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░▒▒▒▒░░░█████████████
██████████████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓████▒░░░▒░░▒▒▒▒░░▓████████████
████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███████████░░░▒░▒▒▒▒░░░████████████
██████████▓░░░░░░░░▓█████▒░████████░░░░█░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████████
█████████▓░░░░░░▒█████████▓█████████░░░█░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████████
█████████▒░░░░░▓██████▒░░▒▓▓████████████░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██████████
█████████░░░░░░▓██████▒░░░█▒███████████░░▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████████
█████████░░░░░░░███████▓▓██▒░▒███▓▓▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████████
█████████▓░░░░░░▒██████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓████████
██████████▒░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░████████
███████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▓███▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████
████████████▓░░░░░░░░▒▓▓░░░░░░░░░░▓▓██████▓██▒░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████
████████████████████████▒░░▒▒▒████████▒█▓█▓▓██░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████
█████████████████████████████████▓▒▓▓▓▓▓███▒▓██░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████
██████████████████████████████▒█▓█▒████▒▓▓█▓▓█▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████
██████████████████Bravo Karine! ████▓▓██▓▒▓▓██▓██▓░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░███
███████████████████████████████▓███▓▓██▓░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████░░░▓▓▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░
████████████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒
███████████████████████▓░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
█████████████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░
██████████████████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░
███████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒░
████████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒


----------



## geve

M'enfin?! Y'a un bonhomme géant qui a envahi ce fil !


----------



## Perhonorificus

Il est plus joli quand on le met entièrement en surbrillance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dis-donc, tu recycles *Perho *! 

*Gève*-PunKy : t'es tombée sur la tête ? 

.................|\......_,,,---,,_
 ...........ZZZzz./,`.-'`'....-...;-;;,_
................|,4-..).)-,_..,\.(..`'-'
...............'---''(_/--'..`-'\_).....​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Chère Karine,  

FÉLICITATIONS pour tes 7000 posts dans lesquels non seulement tu nous aides énormément, mais tu nous fais sourier aussi grâce à ton amabilité et ta bonne humeur contagieuse. 

Toujours prête à aider les autres et à les féliciter, tu es vraiment l'une des personnes impossibles à oublier un fois on les rencontre.  

Félicitations à nouveau mon amie,
Bisous


----------



## Calamitintin

DOucement mais sûrement, elle
RÉpond à nos doutes, qu'ils soient
MIgnons, bizarres, ardus ou plus
FAciles. Sous le
SOLeil marseillais, elle fait
LA loutre devant son ordi ;
SI bien qu'elle en a pondu 7000 déjà...

Félicitations en musique !!! 

Nos poignets sont morts...merci pour l'entrainement


----------



## GamblingCamel

That is really weird !!!
You guys even sing your scales differently.

No TI ?!?!


----------



## Punky Zoé

GamblingCamel said:


> That is really weird !!!
> You guys even sing your scales differently.
> 
> No TI ?!?!


SI, SI ! 

 M'enfin ?! Je ne suis plus elle ??? Elle n'est plus moi ???


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> SI, SI !


Et l'autre qui se la pète en faisant celle qui a tout compris alors qu'on lui a tout expliqué en privé ! 

*Cristina*, je comprends pas grand chose à ta sig !  
*
Cal*, j'avais prévenu !


----------



## Maître Capello

Capello est arrivééé… sans s'pressééer… (à la suisse pour une fois ! )

Bon, j'arrive en effet après le début des « hostilités », mais je tiens absolument à féliciter ma très chère petite Karine (_Ka-rine-ka Ka-rine-ka Ka-rine-ka moya !_) d'avoir joyeusement rédigé les 334 messages qui lui manquaient pour atteindre le prochain millier depuis le coup du 6666… Car y'n'f'rait pas rire ? A d'autres ! (Attention, il y a un piège ! )



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> je suis également sujette aux postiversaires rapprochés ! Des petits malins avaient eu la bonne idée de me souhaiter mes sataniques 6666 (ainsi que ceux de Gève) y'a peu de temps. Spoursa !



Le petit malin à l'origine de tout ça, c'est moi : je plaide coupable ! Mais je le referais… voire le referai ! (On ne se refait pas…) 

Non, rassure-toi Karine, ce n'est pas une menace ; c'est juste pour prouver à ceusse du Midi et d'ailleurs que si on prononce le futur et le conditionnel de la même façon, il peut y avoir des quoproquis !


----------



## cropje_jnr

Ouf ! Cette discussion me donne le vertige avec toutes ses belles plaisanteries dont les origines me sont en grande partie cryptiques... mais bon, nous avons quand même le droit de nous amuser un peu pour fêter les 7000 posts de l'une de mes collègues préférées ! 

My warmest congrats to one of our most talented and readable forumites!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...]
> Le petit malin à l'origine de tout ça, c'est moi : je plaide coupable !


Tu peux pas faire autrement *Capello *: y'a des preuves ! 
Pour ta pénitence, tu aligneras les mots sans jamais les croiser, jusqu'à la fin de ta vie !  


Maître Capello said:


> [...] si on prononce le futur et le conditionnel de la même façon, il peut y avoir des quoproquis !


Quoproquis, quoproquis... je vous l'demande ?  


cropje_jnr said:


> [...] pour fêter les 7000 posts de l'une de mes collègues préférées !
> 
> My warmest congrats to one of our most talented and readable forumites!


Forumite toi-même, *cropje_jnr* ! Nonmého ! 
(« l'une de mes » seulement ? Argh ! )


----------

